# Wrist's like a Gorilla!!!



## CitizenSeiko (Sep 25, 2018)

Am I the only one with big wrist's??? At 23cm I find getting OEM straps to fit a nightmare...anyone else suffer with this and how do you adapt your bracelets to fit???


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I tend to buy custom made straps.Bracelets I've never had a problem with.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

CitizenSeiko said:


> Am I the only one with big wrist's??? At 23cm I find getting OEM straps to fit a nightmare...anyone else suffer with this and how do you adapt your bracelets to fit???


 Blimey - that's over 9 inches in 'proper money' :sign_wtf:

Mine are 6.75 inches - or approx 170mm for those who are 'metricated'


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hi

sorry I am old so i measure in inches :biggrin: , I have 7 3/4" wrist, I don't have trouble with bracelets usually, having said the new watch I go this week( solo tank) is a perfect fit one out none in which is good luck over judgement, however a strap bought for the same watch is way tool short, first time I have had one that short, not sure if its the watch case that's causing the issue or the strap is small, so looking at xl straps now bit they aint cheap! so I can image it can get expensive for a big size .

other thing I find is I cant wear vintage or any watch in the 34 36 mm size they just don't look right on me IMO, that is

deano


----------



## CitizenSeiko (Sep 25, 2018)

I find that also, some Mid-size watches look like ladies watches on me LOL


----------



## Nigel B (Mar 30, 2019)

Can I ask what is probably a stupid question ?

Are the sizes for watch straps given as a full wrist dimension, already allowing for the watch dimension between the fixing pins in the case or just as an overall strap length if that makes sense.


----------



## CitizenSeiko (Sep 25, 2018)

not a stupid question at all , simply put I dont know as I have various watches claiming the same size strap but some are alot shorter than others.

I really think they should be measuredNOT including watch. but what do i know lol


----------



## Nigel B (Mar 30, 2019)

Well at least I'm not alone I don't feel quite so bad now .......


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I've got the exact opposite going on. I was born with a very thin bone structure and composition and I've never been able to do much for muscle mass either. So I've always been long and lanky, like a toothpick, until about the last decade. Now I drink too much beer and eat what I want when I want, so I've got about an extra 10 of belly fat. That I'm very proud of, just wish I could place it in other parts to "beef" up the look of my scrawny places, like legs and arms.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

I've got 7.5" wrists, no problem with bracelets but do find I've got to go for the larger watch head (>42mm) otherwise they look tiny on me. I am 6'4" and 15st7lb though :laugh:


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

Bonzodog said:


> I tend to buy custom made straps.Bracelets I've never had a problem with.


 Hi. I have the same problem . What's the best place for the custom straps ?


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Grzegorz said:


> Hi. I have the same problem . What's the best place for the custom straps ?


 Mine are from Steveo straps and Martu leather.both are good quality and a reasonable price.


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

Bonzodog said:


> Mine are from Steveo straps and Martu leather.both are good quality and a reasonable price.


 Thanks. I'll check them out.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

If you have a bit more cash to spend ,Toshi have some lovely straps.


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

Bonzodog said:


> If you have a bit more cash to spend ,Toshi have some lovely straps.


 I find the canvas straps more comfortable . And all I can see on the Toshi web is leather ones. I do like them but I'm wearing my non stop when I'm in the truck on route. For long time wearing the nato ones are bit more comfy for me.


----------

